# Goldfishes column



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Here's a gif of my goldfish tank, that is Aqueon 15 aquarium with an aquaclear 30 filter.
Hope you like it 










Soon better lighting and (hopefully) less yellowish water


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's a gif of my goldfish tank, that is Aqueon 15 aquarium with an aquaclear 30 filter.
> Hope you like it
> ...


What species of goldfish?


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's 2 fantails and 2 regular ones. 
I plan to gift them to somebody with a pool when they get too big (probably about 6 month for the regular, a bit longer for the fantails).. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice set up and pretty goldfish.


----------

